# Banana Leaves



## Genipher (May 7, 2013)

We have a banana tree plant (that doesn't grow bananas!) in our yard. I can't STAND the leaves. I've tried looking online and can't find a clear answer: _can _goats eat banana leaves?


----------



## verkagj (May 17, 2013)

Here in Belize the goats/sheep/cows/horses all eat banana and plantain leaves.


----------



## Sippie (May 30, 2013)

In Asia the yellow chinese banana (Musella lasiocarpa) is grown for feeding livestock so I'm guessing the leaves are safe. A lot of also people steam fish and rice in banana leaves.


----------



## Genipher (May 30, 2013)

This is awesome to know. When we get goats I'll be able to feed them some of our banana leaves. Yay! We've got so many blasted poisonous plants that we need to "take care of" that it's nice to know we have SOMETHING that's okay!!


----------

